# Atom gClapton 0,3Ω



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

Anyone got stock of Atom gClaptons in stock? 0,3Ω.


----------



## Mari (24/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone got stock of Atom gClaptons in stock? 0,3Ω.


We still keeping yours aside?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

Mari said:


> We still keeping yours aside?



Oh GREAT! Because I went to the web site and there was only one coil in stock! I won't get to Toti in a hurry so please drop me an email with banking details and an amount... please can you courier them to me? Thanks @Mari!


----------



## Mari (24/3/16)

BigB is seeing Howard on Tuesday he wants to know if you want to do it that way rather?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

Mari said:


> BigB is seeing Howard on Tuesday he wants to know if you want to do it that way rather?



I haven't seen Howie for months so best just courier them to me thanks...


----------



## Mari (30/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't seen Howie for months so best just courier them to me thanks...


Can you please provide me with your email address to send the invoice as well as to get the address.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

PM Sent!


----------

